

Can Random Promotions Prevent the Rise of Incompetence? - ashley
http://www.nytimes.com/projects/magazine/ideas/2009/#business-2

======
ashley
My only concern with this finding is that once workers realized promotion was
random, then problems of fairness and motivation kick in. First, economics
literature has already shown in multiple situations that people prefer to
maintain a semblance of fairness, even to detriment to themselves. And the
promise of promotion is often the carrot that pulls the company forward in
terms of productivity.

